
Announcing Confluent, a Company for Apache Kafka and Realtime Data - LiveTheDream
http://blog.confluent.io/2014/11/06/announcing-confluent-a-company-for-apache-kafka-and-real-time-data/
======
dantiberian
This is really good news for the Apache Kafka project. Having a corporate
sponsor behind it will ensure that it gets the attention it deserves, and has
a long term future ahead. Congratulations to the team, Kafka is an awesome
piece of software.

